# Glock and Wolf barrel



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone on the forum here using a wolf barrel and if so how do you like it?...thanks


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have a Wolf barrel but I do use a Barsto drop in barrel. Same thing only more greenbacks. Works great for me.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Glock 23 in 40 SW and lately bought a conversion Wolf barrel 40-9mm. I love that barrel. It is as accurate as I need it to. Some guys at the range also told me that they have a similar one and that they use it to shoot lead bullets (i.e. unjacketed).. I don't reload yet, but I heard that lead bullets are much cheaper to reload than regular jacketed bullets for target practice.


----------

